# Wow, a Weasel in my garden!!!



## Testudo Man

I was shooting pics of birds the other week, and out of the corner of my eye, i saw something run under my shed. I thought it might be a rat, but its tail looked short.
I waited with the camera ready, and all of a sudden this Weasel ran out from under the shed real fast, it was running all over the place, and i really struggled to get anywhere near it with the camera. Each time i took a pic it was just a blur, it must have locked onto a rodent scent because it was very very lively.
I just hope it didn't catch that poor little Wood Mouse hidden under the rockery.

Anyway, it stopped a couple of times(briefly) so i did manage a few pics that are not bad, considering what i was up against. I would have liked to have got better images, but this Weasel was double quick.:gasp:










Shame about the head being blurred in this 2nd pic!










Last pic is the best though, and what a fantastic creature, i did not ever expect to see this in my garden!!!


----------



## TheDeadDodo

Stunning little guy! only ever seen two or three in the wild always nice to see, except when there attacking your chickens and ducks! lol


----------



## Testudo Man

TheDeadDodo said:


> Stunning little guy! only ever seen two or three in the wild always nice to see, except when there attacking your chickens and ducks! lol


Cheers, they are little killing machines, but they are also beauties.

Ive seen less than 5 sightings of these in the wild, so to see one in my garden was a shock.


----------



## xautomaticflowersx

Amazing photos! Nice one. :2thumb:


----------



## 955i

Nice spotting.

I saw one once when I was young killing a rat, but have only seen them twice since then running across roads.

Have seen stoats a lot while working and got a front row view of one killing a rabbit while making a program for Channel 4. Typically the cameraman had packed all his stuff away and didn't think to grab anything when I called him over :bash:


----------



## TheDeadDodo

Testudo Man said:


> Cheers, they are little killing machines, but they are also beauties.
> 
> Ive seen less than 5 sightings of these in the wild, so to see one in my garden was a shock.


indeed there are bud!
ye i think only reason ive seen one in my garden was due to the birds, otherwise seen them walking, still amaze me ~both times.


----------



## Sparko

My cat tried to bring one of these in the house last summer. I was most unimpressed, especially as it took 2 hours to scrub the smell off of her :2thumb:


----------



## Big Red One

That's very cool...

I had a stoat last year about 3 ft from me in a pile of logs while I was fishing, he stayed mooching about for about 10 minutes then ran off under my rods and over my wellies...

They aren't nice to hear catching rabbits in the night though !!! :eek4:

Scared the :censor: out of me first time I heard that noise, not nice at 3am when you're on your own :blush:


----------



## chandelierman

I live in Barling which semi rural,i was driving to work a few week backs and see "this little furry thing" trying to run across the road,i thought WTF is that! i nearly smashed my car up trying to avoid it,2 days later i see it again hanging off the kerb drinking from a puddle and saw that it was some sort of weasel/ferret,,,,about 3 days later,not far from where i had seen it drinking it was laying dead in the road,no doubt after being hit by a vehicle,,i have also seen a few road kill badgers on the same road.


----------



## Amalthea

That is definitely special!! Am jealous!!


----------



## Testudo Man

xautomaticflowersx said:


> Amazing photos! Nice one. :2thumb:


Thanks for that.



955i said:


> Nice spotting.
> 
> I saw one once when I was young killing a rat, but have only seen them twice since then running across roads.
> 
> Have seen stoats a lot while working and got a front row view of one killing a rabbit while making a program for Channel 4. Typically the cameraman had packed all his stuff away and didn't think to grab anything when I called him over :bash:


Cheers, I did have rats under the shed a few months ago, so chances are the Weasel may have picked up a Rat scent? 

Thats always the way, when you dont have the camera gear on you at the time, Ive missed a few nice sights myself:bash: But now i always take my camera out in the car, just in case.



TheDeadDodo said:


> indeed there are bud!
> ye i think only reason ive seen one in my garden was due to the birds, otherwise seen them walking, still amaze me ~both times.


They are amazing creatures.



sparkofgod said:


> My cat tried to bring one of these in the house last summer. I was most unimpressed, especially as it took 2 hours to scrub the smell off of her :2thumb:


I think the Male Weasels have large scent glands?



Big Red One said:


> That's very cool...
> 
> I had a stoat last year about 3 ft from me in a pile of logs while I was fishing, he stayed mooching about for about 10 minutes then ran off under my rods and over my wellies...
> 
> They aren't nice to hear catching rabbits in the night though !!! :eek4:
> 
> Scared the :censor: out of me first time I heard that noise, not nice at 3am when you're on your own :blush:


Fisherman always seem to see lots of interesting sights, it might be that they stay in the same spot the whole day, so the wildlife comes to them.



chandelierman said:


> I live in Barling which semi rural,i was driving to work a few week backs and see "this little furry thing" trying to run across the road,i thought WTF is that! i nearly smashed my car up trying to avoid it,2 days later i see it again hanging off the kerb drinking from a puddle and saw that it was some sort of weasel/ferret,,,,about 3 days later,not far from where i had seen it drinking it was laying dead in the road,no doubt after being hit by a vehicle,,i have also seen a few road kill badgers on the same road.


Unfortunately, road kill is always going to happen, its a shame too.



Amalthea said:


> That is definitely special!! Am jealous!!


It was a special 5 minutes, watching this beast thrash around the garden: victory:


----------



## EmmaLock

Lucky... The only weasels in my garden come in the form of Romanian gyspsies digging through my rubbish bins!


----------

